# Schicksalsquest - Phönix Des Südens



## Melian (1. Juni 2008)

ich wollt mal kurz fragen, wie ihr es geschafft habt, den blutschänder in der höhle da zu töten.

Mit Rasereihaltung bin ich zu schnell tot, in deffhaltung und Verteidigungsmanöver mache ich nur 10 Schaden pro Schlag, trotz der vorquest, in der ich ihn vergiftet habe.

Bin jetzt level 32.

Wie habt ihr das geschafft?


----------



## people=sh!t (2. Juni 2008)

Habe die mit meinem Wächter mit lvl 31 gemacht. Außer die Magier die in der Höhle vor dem Blutschänder kamen, fande ich die quests doch recht leicht. Habe bisher alle meine Talente in den rechten Talentbaum verteilt und laufe nur mit Schild und Einhand herum.

Bist du dir sicher das es mit der vorquest geklappt hat ? Weiß zwar nicht ob das wirklich groß was bewirkt habe ihn nicht vorher ausprobiert, aber ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Abrid (2. Juni 2008)

also mit meinem 2hand conquerer in def stance mit lvl 30 war das absolut kein problem
freu mich heute schon auf das lvl 50 quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melal (17. Juni 2008)

Huhu!

Ich bin auch Wächter und habe den Blutschänder nach einem 5-minütigen Kampf in die Knie gezwungen. Dann merkte ich: "Uh. Der Schutzschild um den einen Altar beim Blutwächter ist ja noch da... hm... "... 

Habe kurz die Instanz resettet...

Dann in der Höhle zum (richtigen) Altar gelaufen (vom Eingangsbereich rechten Gang rauf zu dem Zwischenboss), dort die in der Höhle gefundenen drei Pflanzen auf den Altar angewandt und zack... ist der Blutschänder auf einmal ganz easy. Innerhalb von normalen Parametern heruntergekloppt.

Anschließend nicht vergessen den Gegenstand vom kleinen Altar zu holen...


----------



## Melian (19. Juni 2008)

Naja. bei mir wars buggy, bin dann aus der ini raus und wieder rein und hat geklappt.


----------



## PallaZ (21. Juni 2008)

ich hab die quest erst mit 60 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ergo war es mitunter einer der leichtesten quests, die ihc je gemacht habe


----------



## Nibelunge (22. Juni 2008)

Also, ich persönlich hab mir im AH einen blauen Streitkolben Einhand (is ja klar, nä?^^) gekauft, hab mich mit Flasks zugedonnert und hab das Mistviech ohne Probleme gelegt, schwierig waren nur die Vorgegner, wie ich fand... hab aber alles in der Offhaltung, aber mit Rüstungsbuff niedergemacht


----------



## BalianTorres (27. Juni 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> ich wollt mal kurz fragen, wie ihr es geschafft habt, den blutschänder in der höhle da zu töten.
> 
> Mit Rasereihaltung bin ich zu schnell tot, in deffhaltung und Verteidigungsmanöver mache ich nur 10 Schaden pro Schlag, trotz der vorquest, in der ich ihn vergiftet habe.
> 
> ...



Du musst erst das Schutzschild deaktivieren. Ansonsten kloppst du dich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu Tode.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

